# xset -led named "Num Lock" not working[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

g50-80 ~ # xset -led named "Num Lock"

no errors, nothing in dmesg or journalctl

kernel config:

http://pastebin.com/TCqDAYQyLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Sat Dec 10, 2016 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## russK

Same result here.

I supposedly have 13 indicators:

When I run 'xset q':

```
$ xset q

Keyboard Control:

  auto repeat:  on    key click percent:  0    LED mask:  00000000

  XKB indicators:

    00: Caps Lock:   off    01: Num Lock:    off    02: Scroll Lock: off

    03: Compose:     off    04: Kana:        off    05: Sleep:       off

    06: Suspend:     off    07: Mute:        off    08: Misc:        off

    09: Mail:        off    10: Charging:    off    11: Shift Lock:  off

    12: Group 2:     off    13: Mouse Keys:  off

  auto repeat delay:  500    repeat rate:  33

  auto repeating keys:  00ffffffdffffbbf

                        fadfffefffedffff

                        9fffffffffffffff

                        fff7ffffffffffff

  bell percent:  50    bell pitch:  400    bell duration:  100

Pointer Control:

  acceleration:  2/1    threshold:  4

Screen Saver:

  prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes

  timeout:  0    cycle:  0

Colors:

  default colormap:  0x20    BlackPixel:  0x0    WhitePixel:  0xffffff

Font Path:

  /usr/share/fonts/misc/,built-ins

DPMS (Energy Star):

  Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0

  DPMS is Enabled

  Monitor is On

```

When I use the names, nothing happens.  When I used the numbers, they all get squashed into number 2.  I ran this script:

```
for l in $(seq 1 13); do     xset -led $l led on;     echo $l is on;     sleep 3;     xset -led $l led off;     echo $l is off;     sleep 2; done
```

The scroll lock led turned on and off for each.  (Although in my case it is not labeled, I have a ROCCAT ISKU)

HTH

----------

## Ant P.

Use /sys/class/leds/?

----------

## russK

Indeed, these toggled my num-lock on and off:

```
$ echo 1 > /sys/class/leds/input15\:\:numlock/brightness
```

```
$ echo 0 > /sys/class/leds/input15\:\:numlock/brightness
```

----------

## Adel Ahmed

for me that only toggled the LED(no real functionality) so I used numlockx

thanks

----------

